# Best Sealants ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

could you all post up which sealants you recommend personally from your own experiences with them ?

currently ive got EX-P but i find it doesnt last very long, but am i looking for beading which a sealant wont give me, im not sure, have always used waxes really before so not sure what to expect visually when it rains

ive also got some CarLack 68 but not really used it very much to comment, used it under some PB Wheel Sealant and it seemed to protect for months, but was that the PB's which was the LSP, probably...

i know there is no 'best' sealant but i was just wondering on peoples opinions, and what i should expect from the protection of a sealant compared to a wax, in terms of how it deals with rain, what should i see the water doing ?


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

I use Blitz spray stuff. Easy to use aswell! 

Love it


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

The only sealant ive used is zaino Z-2 and its excellent really glassy finish and lasts for ages which you can top up with Z-8 Grand Finale.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry to hijack this thread but can you use sealents on top of wax's ie sn or blue velvet????


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm, I really like FK1000P and Zaino Z2.

However Blitz is good and easy to use for a top-up :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

shaqs77 said:


> sorry to hijack this thread but can you use sealents on top of wax's ie sn or blue velvet????


Not really as they don't bond well, however you can Wax over a Sealant without a problem :thumb:


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

I use Autoglym egp its easy to use leaves a nice shine, its my 1st time using this product and i like it


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

would i expect beading from a sealant, or mostly sheeting ?

ive looked at the Zaino Z2 before but not in much detail, i presume its quite durable ?

i have a silver car so look isnt paramount as everything you do to it looks the same, im more bothered about durability and possibly something that sheets rather than beads as you just end up with dusty water spots with a wax

i confess although ive quite an arsenal of products in the shed, approx 5 boxes worth lol, ive not really used sealants much at all, and i never find the time to wax my car as much as id like, so something that lasts a while is important to me, as is being easy to remove, i hate with a passion anything you have to scrub to remove, doesnt feel right having to rub something off with much force, esp after just spending hours prepping the finish


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

You could try Duragloss 105 TPP or Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0, both are great :thumb:


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Check out daveKG's thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74316


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

I have personally used FK1000p on both a white and metallic black car.

The FK gives great protection evidenced by the beading it creates.

On the white car, it really makes it gloss and shine.

On my black car, it gives a great gloss and shine but has dampened the reflective properties of the flecks in the metallic paint.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

do all sealants bead ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beading and sheeting are the same thing - or rather, the results of the same property which is the water repellancy of the product on the paint (or the paint itself, perfectly clean unprotected paint will bead fantastically well )

A fine mist of water on a surface which repells it will form beads, and the bead size will grow as the water volume is increased until it can no longer support itself and it will then run off the paint... tighter beads can point to greater water repellancy (less water volume before the bead tips over the edge), but not exclusively as there are other subtleties at play 

A stream of water from a hose will sheet off of the paintwork as its a large volume which will land on the paint and the repellancy will cause it to sheet off...

Both are the same effect, only different ways of the water landing on the paint 

Sealants tend to form larger beads than waxes (as a _general_ rule) as their characteristic, and also tend to sheet more slowly.

However, water beading and sheeting can also be affected by dirt level on the paint, surface contamination (bonded) to name but two factors - lots at play


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

thanks for that Dave, just what i wanted to know

can i also ask whats your favourite sealant, and what you think of the 2 i already have


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Favourite sealant... probably Duragloss 111, find it has great durability, very easy to apply and excellent value for money. Zaino Z2 a close second. Jeffs Acryllic wins on ease of use.

I have EX-P - it is lovely to use, smells nice too, but like you have found, durability is not all that great.

Carlack (or Klasse AIO) are All-In-Ones, cleansers as well... durability again not great from them on their own, but follow with Carlack Long Life Sealant and you have one of the most durable combos on the market.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

yup i do have both the CarLack, the AIO and the LLS


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Jeffs Acrylic and CG Blitz are both very easy to use and give good results


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Klasse all in one for me and the Autoglym ...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MASSIVELY overlooked on here:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_extreme_elements_1.html

Best beading I have seen from a sealant, and the durability is awesome too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sonus sfx4 is as good (if not a little better) than zaino z2 imo, some beading for you:





































:thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

nice:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

no body mentions cg jetseal 109. why not its magic. 2 layers + 2 layers colly 476. sealed waxed protected job done. glossy deep and wet wet wet. just try one panel and you will do whole car asap. biiiiiiiig grin at the end


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i have Z2 on my ibiza at present (3 layers p/charged) and cant praise it enough, paint turned out very sterile looking and the beading is tight 

the sheeting aspect is not to shabby either :thumb:

lasting well so far though its only been on for a month or so,

Davy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> i have Z2 on my ibiza at present (3 layers p/charged) and cant praise it enough, paint turned out very sterile looking and the beading is tight
> 
> the sheeting aspect is not to shabby either :thumb:
> 
> ...


try the SFX4 Davy :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

might have to give that a whirl actually

whats it like compared to Z2?

any differences in durabillity so far?

any one tried charging it yet?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> might have to give that a whirl actually
> 
> whats it like compared to Z2?
> 
> ...


its polycharged as is:thumb: my fiesta had two coats of Z2 on it before the SFX4, and imo SFX4 is a bit easier to use - seems to spread thinner, gives the paint a little more depth and beads a fair bit tighter. only got one coat on so far, which has been on for a few weeks - looking good so far. might try and get a second coat on this weekend


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds really good 

might be in the next order i reckon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> sounds really good
> 
> might be in the next order i reckon


:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to have to try the SFX4 even though I dont need anymore LSPs:lol:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

ive been thinking of going zaino next as im using bos at the moment but as my car is used everyday im finding that im getting water marks staining into the paint an am having to re polish out will zaino help with this as i never had the problem when i had hd wax on the car ???????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I am going to have to try the SFX4 even though I dont need anymore LSPs:lol:


you don't let that stop you buying more shampoo, which has rubbed off on me as i'm planning to get BTBM or SN shampoos soon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SN shampoo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah man, it looks soooo good!

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Supernatural_Shampoo_1.html


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ross YHPM

this thread just reminded me of summin!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SN is it then:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> SN is it then:thumb:


Defo it has to be the best shampoo I have used:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Defo it has to be the best shampoo I have used:thumb:


must be good then!:lol::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> must be good then!:lol::thumb:


I have hardly tried any you know :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

dazzlers82 said:


> ive been thinking of going zaino next as im using bos at the moment but as my car is used everyday im finding that im getting water marks staining into the paint an am having to re polish out will zaino help with this as i never had the problem when i had hd wax on the car ???????


I was getting this problem with Zym0l Glasur and Dodo Supernatural (less so with SN actually) and went back to Zaino about a month ago. Seems to have cured the problem as the car just does not get as dirty quickly as quickly and water marks are reduced for sure.

Perhaps try some Z8 over the BOS to see if this helps before going the whole hog with Zaino :thumb:


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

Ross...its hard keeping up with you....I have just bought some BTBM!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> MASSIVELY overlooked on here:
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_extreme_elements_1.html
> 
> Best beading I have seen from a sealant, and the durability is awesome too.


Wish I had known about this before I bought 1000P. It sounds like my sort of sealent, dirt cheap too.

Any pics?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

yetizone said:


> I was getting this problem with Zym0l Glasur and Dodo Supernatural (less so with SN actually) and went back to Zaino about a month ago. Seems to have cured the problem as the car just does not get as dirty quickly as quickly and water marks are reduced for sure.
> 
> Perhaps try some Z8 over the BOS to see if this helps before going the whole hog with Zaino :thumb:


ok thank you for your reply ill probably by the set anyway but will try that first to see if just the z8 cures it :thumb:


----------



## AJ-Detailing (Mar 6, 2007)

Regardless to how it doesnt last to long but im still in love with the finish of Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish on dark colored cars


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

AJ-Detailing said:


> Regardless to how it doesnt last to long but im still in love with the finish of Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish on dark colored cars


Have you tried Speedarmour?


----------



## AJ-Detailing (Mar 6, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Have you tried Speedarmour?


No but if its like what i think your suggesting its like i may like it 

You got any pics of a car with it on?


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I like duragloss 111. Beads well, looks great, very easy to apply, great value. I prefer it to 105, but on both cars i've tried it on, I've prefered waxes


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

any sealants in particular that help reduce water spots ?

to be honest i recently had my rear spoiler resprayed, and ive put some Z**ol Carbon on it, thats where the spotting is the worst by far, the rest of the car currently has a weak layer of AG SRP

i did used to find though that the Z**ol needed a wash after application or it spotted quite badly, seemed to attract dust etc, next time you washed the car it wasnt as bad


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Wish I had known about this before I bought 1000P. It sounds like my sort of sealent, dirt cheap too.
> 
> Any pics?


I'll get some up on Thursday. Twinned with #4, it's great for the money.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

water spots are a result of beading, and all LSPs do it, so there wont be a magic cure...only way to avoid it is wipe it down before it dries.

Megs NXT v2 is supposed to aid sheeting, and is very nice to use with a good finish, so may be worth a try. Otherwise you are simply chasing a pipedream IMHO.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I gave the youngest daughters Saxo VTR wheels a couple of coats of Britemax #5 ages back and they still come up good as new with just an ONR wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to give this Britemax #5 a go.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You do... I hope Matt does a sample kit to buy, so that more people try it.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

AJ-Detailing said:


> No but if its like what i think your suggesting its like i may like it
> 
> You got any pics of a car with it on?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Can't believe no one mentioned Optimum Opti Seal.

Great wipe on wipe off product and the beading and sheating is awsome.

Two coats applied over a few days will last well over 6 months. Makes paint look like glass as well.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned Optimum Opti Seal.
> 
> Great wipe on wipe off product and the beading and sheating is awsome.
> 
> Two coats applied over a few days will last well over 6 months. Makes paint look like glass as well.


It is my fave as well, love it. It seems to have split opinions a bit recently. It might be the very reason why you may see my waxes up sale soon :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> It is my fave as well, love it. It seems to have split opinions a bit recently. It might be the very reason why you may see my waxes up sale soon :thumb:


Yeah Opti-Seal and UPGP are fantastic sealants, quick and unbelievably easy to apply.
Thats probably thier biggest drawback to those who detail as a pastime and like a good workout ! :lol:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0 for moi


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

so what do we all think of EX-P ?

is it not just me that doesnt think it lasts very long

should i give the CarLack 68 a chance before looking for other things, is it up there with the best of em ?


----------



## AJ-Detailing (Mar 6, 2007)

That looks great Blazebro i may add that to my next order to see how i get on with it


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

BRUN said:


> so what do we all think of EX-P ?
> 
> is it not just me that doesnt think it lasts very long
> 
> should i give the CarLack 68 a chance before looking for other things, is it up there with the best of em ?


I like EX-P but it seems to last as long as NXT 2.0

The best beading I have seen is Turtle Wax Extreme Paste, it is only £7 and lasts for ages with very tall round beads. One coat on my wifes car and it was beading better than my car with NXT 2.0 applied last week!!

If you want great beading/durability give it a try

Damo


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

presume thats available from Halfords ?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just tried Fk1000p over SRP on Sunday. I'm well impressed the car looks wetter than using EGP. The beading is good as well. I only applied 1 coat of FK because I aim to machine polish in 2weeks. I have GC Jetseal to try as well. After machining I hope to EZ Glaze, Jetseal and top with Petes 53 wax. I've yet to try using Blackhole then FK1000p over the top.
Winter months I'll be using 2 coats of FK1000p.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

What about the Meguiars #21 V2 ??


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> Just tried Fk1000p over SRP on Sunday. I'm well impressed the car looks wetter than using EGP. The beading is good as well. I only applied 1 coat of FK because I aim to machine polish in 2weeks. I have GC Jetseal to try as well. After machining I hope to EZ Glaze, Jetseal and top with Petes 53 wax. I've yet to try using Blackhole then FK1000p over the top.
> Winter months I'll be using 2 coats of FK1000p.


Iused the SRP->Blackhole->FK1000p combination at the weekend on my carbon black BMW. Very easy to apply and wipe off, giving a great shine but disappointed in the lack of flake pop. If my paint wasn't metallic, I would have been ecstatic at the finish.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Spy said:


> Iused the SRP->Blackhole->FK1000p combination at the weekend on my carbon black BMW. Very easy to apply and wipe off, giving a great shine but disappointed in the lack of flake pop. If my paint wasn't metallic, I would have been ecstatic at the finish.


I have a black metallic Mondeo which I hope to de swirl shortly. Then I can have a play around with Glazes, sealants & waxes.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Poorboys EX-P then Natty's Blue Wax or Megs #16 is a good budget combo for flake popping on black, or Britemax #4 and #5


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with others here that opti-seal is ace, and have been using it right after SRP, but was thinking about its whole solvent dissolving wax issue and made me think is it worth applying a glaze between them or would this be 'bullied' by the OS? lol


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

whats a good sealant to bring out the metallic flake in the paint ?

my car is silver so not much difference between the look of most products in all honesty but some do look a little different to others


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

From what I've tried Optiseal and Speearmour. FK1000P has a nasty habit of clouding it, Jetseal is similar, but not as bad IMO.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

'Best' is such a subjective word...

best to use - Opti-Seal
best lasting - FK1000
best looking - highly personal and after putting about 10 different ones on the Audi I have right now, there was zero difference between any of them :lol:

I disagree with the FK1000 muting flake - it brought out flake I didnt know I had on my wheels the first time, and it builds a clear bright shine IME that seems to make metallics look better. I have recently found that the products that create a deeper wetter look, like BoS for example, make my cars look less metallic...

You'll never get any agreement on all this stuff. The fact that 2 people stand next to a car and see totally different things make me think there are pretty much zero differences between most products and actually its the light, the angle it hits the car, and the paint that really differs and the rest is in our heads


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

BRUN said:


> presume thats available from Halfords ?


Sure is and I think it is better than most people think, maybe it's the name as most people seem to turn their nose up at it. However I haven't found a better sealent for beading or durability.

Damo


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry big boy i use bos on my audi and in the light it makes the flake double up and when the light fares it starts to glow. imo


----------

